# Why did you and your baby's daddy break up?



## brownhairedmom

Why did you end it with your baby's father?

I left because he can't keep his money straight, can't put anyone before himself, turned controlling and somewhat mentally abusive, and down right did a shocking 360 flip in his behaviour. Oh, and he told me to get rid of the baby and we could get a new one in a few months :gun::gun::grr:


We're not speaking anymore, I don't want to hear his mouth going. :ignore:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Because he's an asshole.

Nah, its because he cheated on me and chose this other girl of 4 weeks over me and our baby. The baby wasn't an accident. We weren't actively trying for a baby but we both wanted kids and said it'll happen when it happens and stopped using contraception. We were engaged and actually had the wedding date set so his behaviour is just down right stupid. Once he heard about the baby he told me to get rid so I thought I can't even begin to forgive him and try to win him back for that.

Like I say.. asshole.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Because he is a walking talking c**k :)

Hehehe, ermm im not really sure why we split to be honest. We were very very happy together but I think my pregnancy highlighted to him the fact he wasnt ready to settle down. One silly argument later & we were over!!

Since then he's totally changed as a person. He used to be loving, kind & sweet but he's none of that now. At one point he wished the baby dead!! Pure evil in my eyes!!

xxx


----------



## loulou83

The thing that I hate about breaking up with my ex is I think he would have been a FANTASTIC father but my situation was a lot different than most of you.

I was with an American bloke and lived over in the US when I got pregnant. We'd been on the outs for a long time when I found out I was pregnant. Mostly down to money struggles and sort of power struggles to a degree... we always managed to butt heads for some reason. Anyways when I found out I was pregnant I just wanted to go home and he wouldn't agree to it at first but I told him I'd be back. So at 4 months preggers I flew home. He was really unreasonable the whole time I was home... he wouldn't even come over for the birth even though my parents would have paid for the ticket (and not that he needed to... he makes good money but doesn't know how to manage it). Anyways when the baby was 6 months I decided to go back to the US for 3 months to visit with him and his family and basically tests the waters. I came back to the UK when the baby was 9 months old. He wouldn't come visit over here. I just couldn't go back there. My baby has special needs and she can't be run around different countries... she needs to be in one place to get the care she needs... and I just didn't love him anymore.

To this date I've not received a penny from my ex. Not a birthday or christmas card for our baby. I can understand his bitterness to a degree I suppose. We've recently talked on the phone a few times and it's been a lot better... I think because both of us are dating others at the moment so no hangups. I can't say I don't wish things were different because I do. I wish we'd gotten along better for the sake of our child. I know he's going to be an absolutely fab father to some kid someday... just not to mine. I had to do what was right for both of us. If my kid was "normal" I think I would have made another go of it but I had to look after her interests first and I also had to look after mine because I'd just fell out of love with him and nothing could fix it.


----------



## Moulder86

We split up because he didn't have the right feelings for me anymore, he lvoes me to pieces but as a friend. Well that's what he said and now theres a new girl (well 39 yr old, he's 35) on the scene I haven't seen him properly for nearly two weeks!

xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Because he is young, immature an not ready for a baby! 

Although my baby was a complete shock and surprise i am totally made up an over the moon about him and can't wait to meet my little man! :D 
So was Jayden's daddy at first but then i guess things started going downhill once the family found out and his mum and dad stopped us seeing each other which broke my heart in two but i guess they had there reasons, i took there babies life away from them by making him a daddy this young. His mum turned around and told my mum 'She has to get rid of this baby, i am NOT willing to support this baby' and his dad said 'I'l get the lads down to change her mind for her', to me this meant they lost all rights to being my babies grandparents. 
Thats when i found out he had been cheating on me and once i told him i couldn't bring myself to talk to him at that moment in time, he got with the girl he had been cheating on me with, talk about broken hearted, i felt like my life had ended. He told me to get rid of the baby an he would consider getting back with me, and of course stupid me believes him and i books an appointment and everything (worse mistake of my life) but it took me to sit in that waiting room holding my belly watching people coming out cradling there stomach crying to realize i was making a mistake and he WASN'T worth it, i loved this baby inside of me before i even admitted it to myself. 
From then on (after i told him i was keeping our baby) he would avoid me and mess around with my head by telling people different stories knowing they would tell me. now he is to bothered about smoking weed + drinking with his mates, I've said i would never stop him seeing his baby but he has to grow up and be mature first. So now he just doesn't know what he wants and hasn't even rang to see how his baby is, because I've been in and out of hospital through the pregnancy but he doesn't care enough to see if everything is ok with his little boy. Ive tried my hardest to involve him, giving him scan pictures, telling him when I've got hospital appointments and when i started in slow labour but it's like talking to a wall with him. 

So now we will just see what happens when Jayden is born. xx


----------



## bigbelly2

we had 4 fabulous years and couldnt have been happier after maddy was born the first 12 months were amazing hwoever then the jealousy set in from his side and began to be honest... for the past 3 1/2 years he was metally and phyically abusive even going to the extent of strangling me so i had an asthma attack and he threw my inhalers down the road so i coudnt get them..luckily my neighbour saw what was happening...it took me a long time to summon the courage up i needed to leave but the courage i needed was my daughter, i had been bought up in a very volatile home and REFUSED point blank to bring a child up in the same situation if i didnt have the balls to go for me i had to put my daughter first!!

was the best thing i ever did for myself, my daughter and no doubt my ex as he is now married and expecting a child..however i know he still has anger issues as my daughter tells me how he makes his wife cry...sad really

h x


----------



## nikky0907

Well,we didn't technically break up...it's complicated...

*takes a deep breath*

I mentioned that I'm a bit of a commitment phobe and we were very close for about 4 months.I was in a relationship with someone when we met in September,although we were very close and I had a ''thing'' going on (dont' know how to explain it sorry)...anyway,I broke up with the said boyfriend in December(another complicated thing,very complicated)...and we started seeing each other more and more and ending up together several times,it was almost like a couple...

So in January,he was leaving home to California because it was winter break and we met and decided to stop everything and continue to be friends,there wasn't anything wrong,we both just felt like it....I wasn't into commiting,he knew that and we just knew that it isn't going anywhere so we should better stop before somones feelings get hurt...

And in February,I found out I was pregnant (huge shock but I now wouldn't change it for the world :D)...and told him that.He was also in shock and wanted to try things again but I was determined that there's no point and eventually he agreed so we decided to be friends...

I'm sure he's gonna make a good dad.

It was a complicated situation but he is now very excited,he can't wait to meet her...

So thats the story...don't blame you of you hadn't read it...:lol:

xxx

Plus Rae,didn't you compare me to the gitl in the film Knocked up? :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

nikky0907 said:


> Plus Rae,didn't you compare me to the gitl in the film Knocked up? :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes! You drunken whore!!

JK JK JK JK JK!!! <runs away and hides>


----------



## demonmadcat

The father and I split up before I found out I was pregnant..

He had a jealous streak, accused me of cheating, checked through an old mobile phone, and after that, things weren't the same. I didn't trust him any more...

He wants to get back with me, but I'd prefer him to stay well away..

So it's my choice that i'm gonna be a single mum.. and I'm happy with it..

Em


----------



## 1sttimemom

We broke up b/c he said the wasn't ready for a relationship! Yup, one minute he's telling me how much he loves me and is so glad that we are starting a family. He talked about having more and buying a house...then he phoned me one day and said that he wasn't ready for a relationship! Just like that. I still don't know what happened, but the boy seems to have issues that I'm not willing to deal with. I want a man that knows what they want out of life-you know the kind that actually has some balls!!LOL!


----------



## mBLACK

We broke up because.. I just didn't love him I guess. I only dated him because I kept telling myself you can grow to love somebody, in the end I really really hurt him though and he took to smoking drugs and drinking alcohol to cope, so I guess in the end it's best that I didn't stay with him.

P.S. You CAN'T grow to love somebody. If you don't love them, you aren't going to.


----------



## nikky0907

rae05 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes! You drunken whore!!
> 
> JK JK JK JK JK!!! <runs away and hides>

*gasps*

You better hide! :trouble: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummy&mase

I agree with you mBLACK...
i split up with my babys daddy for a few reasons. We had been together for about 3 years, im now 19 and hes now 24.. we were really happy and once Mason was born it all started. I love my son to pieces and i know he does too but im not sure if it was the strain from having a new baby or because we was having money problems or what but we constantly argued, he has a very bad temper and i didnt think he would ever raise his hand to me the mother of his baby.. but i was wrong. He became violent and was very physical and mentally abusive. I fell out of love with him and i couldnt stay in the relationship any longer. Once i left him he tried getting me back and he tried sorting things out but it was too late i didnt love him the way i used to and there was no way i could get those feelings back no matter how much i tried. He done alot of things to me tht i will never forget and i dont want my son around that kind of environment. xxxxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Gosh, the majority of us have been through so much, haven't we? I'm really proud of you other single mummies for getting out of these bad situations and going it alone like me, even if its not out of choice. It takes a lot of guts x


----------



## mummy&mase

it takes alot to make the first step but after a while you get used to it, everyone should be proud of thierselves! xxxxx


----------



## AquaDementia

Today! :)


----------



## xJG30

We both agreed he'd move up to Derby .. but he was having doubts and failed to tell me.. decided at 15 weeks to walk out.

Better off without tbh, we still talk but he rarely asks bout the baby which fucks me off to high heaven as he says he wants to be a part of its life.


----------



## brownhairedmom

AquaDementia said:


> Today! :)

Yes Aqua, join us. We do loads of griping and moaning and bitching in our very own "We have been f**ked over by our babies daddies" thread :rofl:


----------



## demonmadcat

rae05 said:


> Yes Aqua, join us. We do loads of griping and moaning and bitching in our very own "We have been f**ked over by our babies daddies" thread :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mBLACK

rae05 said:


> Yes Aqua, join us. We do loads of griping and moaning and bitching in our very own "We have been f**ked over by our babies daddies" thread :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## khartnett

Hi ya, just readin through all your post, although I am not single... YET! 

My Other half is really doing my head in one min he wants baby next min (when hes round his mates) he doesnt its making me ill.

I'm wondering if i would be better off on my own, i'm getting past the point of caring now hes acting sooooo imature! kasey xx


----------



## meg_lo21

khartnett said:


> Hi ya, just readin through all your post, although I am not single... YET!
> 
> My Other half is really doing my head in one min he wants baby next min (when hes round his mates) he doesnt its making me ill.
> 
> I'm wondering if i would be better off on my own, i'm getting past the point of caring now hes acting sooooo imature! kasey xx


Kinda sounds like my situation... Brandon and I have been on/off, mostly on for the last 4 1/2 years... With his job, he is really only going to get to see the baby on weekends. I don't think things will work out with us, but I really hope he can be a good father at least. As I have ranted before, he is clinging on to immaturity as long as possible and it really pisses me off... we are both 23 and have good jobs, but he keeps thinking the baby will financially ruin us... :dohh: Fricking tard. Sometimes he is so nice.. talking to my tummy, giving me foot rubs, etc. then he turns around and does something dumb like plan a guys boating trip for the week I am due!!! Gaaaargh.. 

So we are on the fence I guess.


----------



## Landingmach3

I dont know if we have officially "broken up" or not. You see, I got pregnant here in Germany, but I am from the states. In just 22 days I will be going home. He's such a sweetheart...always calling to make sure I'm fine, bringing me fresh juice and healthy food every time he comes over.. The original plan was to move to Berlin together, because that's where he is moving for work in October. One night we had a conversation about love...and he admitted, as much as he cares about me, it's not love. And we both realize that raising a baby together and living together requires love in order to be successful. So he says he will come visit every year and I will come back here too.....I'm scared shitless that it'll all fall apart. That saddest and most pathetic part is that I do love him, very much so, and that just makes it harder. Especially with all the hormones flying around. Sometimes I cry when I think about going back to the states to raise a baby almost completely without him. Then I try to remind myself "He doesn't love you. It's not right for LO. We've got to go home." I thought finding out I was pregnant was hard but it's just getting harder as it goes along.... 22 more days til the big flight.


----------



## liamnsean

Landingmach3 said:


> I dont know if we have officially "broken up" or not. You see, I got pregnant here in Germany, but I am from the states. In just 22 days I will be going home. He's such a sweetheart...always calling to make sure I'm fine, bringing me fresh juice and healthy food every time he comes over.. The original plan was to move to Berlin together, because that's where he is moving for work in October. One night we had a conversation about love...and he admitted, as much as he cares about me, it's not love. And we both realize that raising a baby together and living together requires love in order to be successful. So he says he will come visit every year and I will come back here too.....I'm scared shitless that it'll all fall apart. That saddest and most pathetic part is that I do love him, very much so, and that just makes it harder. Especially with all the hormones flying around. Sometimes I cry when I think about going back to the states to raise a baby almost completely without him. Then I try to remind myself "He doesn't love you. It's not right for LO. We've got to go home." I thought finding out I was pregnant was hard but it's just getting harder as it goes along.... 22 more days til the big flight.

I am sorry that's so tough!! I hope it all works out for you. You deserve someone that loves you and cherishes you...don't forget that! :hug:


----------

